# VapeCon 2018 Early Bird Ticket Launch?



## ivc_mixer

Did anyone else get the email about the 'early bird ticket launch' for Vapecon? Just curious to how legit it is. Thing is, if I go to the itickets website, not by clicking on the links provided in the email but entering the site directly in my search bar, and do a search for Vapecon no results are returned.


----------



## Stosta

Yep it is legit @ivc_mixer !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Thanks @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------

